# Anyone remember the canning dry bean formula



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Have my dry beans soaking. Went to get the formula for beans per quart jar and for the life of me I cannot find it.

I did a search and could not find it here but I know that it is somewhere.
Anyone have it handy?


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Soak beans overnight.
pints get 1/2 cup beans.
Quarts get 1 cup of beans.
Add water leaving 1 inch headspace. Process at 10 pounds. Pints 75 minutes. Quarts 90 minutes.


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you Cud579.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks all for your help. Have 21 quarts in 2 canners and probably have that many more to go. Long day ahead. Just love heat and eat.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Just pulled the first two canners full of beans. I did butter beans and pintos. With a heaping cup I am barely getting a half a quart of beans.

Should I do the next ones the same way or add a tad more.

This looks like it would be just a bowl full for one person.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Cud579 said:


> Soak beans overnight.
> pints get 1/2 cup beans.
> Quarts get 1 cup of beans.
> Add water leaving 1 inch headspace. Process at 10 pounds. Pints 75 minutes. Quarts 90 minutes.


 I use these measurements with dry beans, not soaked, and get nicely filled jars. Please note that the experts claim that you may die from eating beans canned without pre-soaking. I used black beans and pinto beans. Larger beans I would cut back the amounts a little.

The following is Jackie Clay's instructions for canning soaked beans.

_Cover dry beans (or peas) with cold water and let stand over night in a cool place. Drain. Cover beans or peas with cold water two inches over the beans in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil and boil half an hour. Stir as needed. Dip out beans with slotted spoon and pack into hot canning jar to within an inch of the top. Add 1 tsp. salt to quart jars, ½ tsp. to pints, if desired. Ladle hot cooking liquid into jar to within an inch of the top. Remove any air bubbles with a small spatula or wooden stick. Wipe rim of jar clean. Place hot, previously simmered lid on jar and screw down ring firmly tight. Process pints 75 minutes, quarts 90 minutes in a pressure canner at 10 pounds pressure. If you live at an altitude above 1,000 feet, adjust the pressure to your altitude as recommended in your canning manual._


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> I use these measurements with dry beans, not soaked, and get nicely filled jars. *Please note that the experts claim that you may die from eating beans canned without pre-soaking.* I used black beans and pinto beans. Larger beans I would cut back the amounts a little.
> 
> The following is Jackie Clay's instructions for canning soaked beans.
> 
> _Cover dry beans (or peas) with cold water and let stand over night in a cool place. Drain. Cover beans or peas with cold water two inches over the beans in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil and boil half an hour. Stir as needed. Dip out beans with slotted spoon and pack into hot canning jar to within an inch of the top. Add 1 tsp. salt to quart jars, ½ tsp. to pints, if desired. Ladle hot cooking liquid into jar to within an inch of the top. Remove any air bubbles with a small spatula or wooden stick. Wipe rim of jar clean. Place hot, previously simmered lid on jar and screw down ring firmly tight. Process pints 75 minutes, quarts 90 minutes in a pressure canner at 10 pounds pressure. If you live at an altitude above 1,000 feet, adjust the pressure to your altitude as recommended in your canning manual._


I have heard that red beans especially have toxins in the seed coat. They should be soaked and rinsed. I don't think it is fatal if you don't, but I think they can make you sick.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Weedygarden,

You are absolutely correct. I should have stated that red kidney beans should always be soaked. Good catch. 

The warning is usually along the lines of "the heat may not penetrate the unsoaked beans leaving a potential for botulism."


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.fda.gov/Food/FoodborneIllnessContaminants/CausesOfIllnessBadBugBook/ucm071092.htm



ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> Weedygarden,
> 
> You are absolutely correct. I should have stated that red kidney beans should always be soaked. Good catch.
> 
> The warning is usually along the lines of "the heat may not penetrate the unsoaked beans leaving a potential for botulism."





> BBB - Phytohaemagglutinin
> Bad Bug Book
> Foodborne Pathogenic Microorganisms and Natural Toxins Handbook
> Phytohaemagglutinin
> ...


----------

